# bestehendes System LiveDVD bauen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

kann ich mir aus meinem bestehenden funktionierenden Gentoo System eine LiveDVD bauen?

Das Gentoo welches ich auf meinem Rechner verwende ist nicht sehr gross und ich wuerde das ganze auf eine

8GB DVD unter kriegen.

Falls das auf der Festplatte mal defekt ist oder beim emerege irgendwas kaput geht koennte ich das System

halt von einer DVD starten und verwenden. Ich moechte mir jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues Gentoo bauen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## andi_s

sollte eigentlich gehen...

ich habe es allerdings so gemacht:

ich habe die partitionen meines systems einfach auf einen entsprechend partitionierten usb-stick kopiert.

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere musste ich dann nur die fstab auf der kopie anpassen und im hauptsystem entsprechend einen eintrag in grub machen... so kannst du per grub dann dein system von usb booten.

ist zwar nicht ganz das was du suchst, aber funktioniert als 'recovery' einwandfrei.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi andi_s,

danke fuer deine Antwort, aber es sollte schon von CD zu booten sein.

Ich weiss das es irgendwo Anleitungen gibt aber wo?

Halt laufendes configuriertes System auf CD packen und ab gehts.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## andi_s

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys

http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/07/pxe-magic-boot-os-from-network-with.html

ist zwar fuer ubuntu, aber vielleicht laess sich das ja an gentoo anpassen.

----------

